# NS traffic - build complete



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Just picked it up today - 

NS traffic frame
RS Pike 454 - lowered to 100mm
Deity cranks, stem, bars, grips and post
Hope Pro2 hubs with Atomlab pimplite rims - bolt through rear
Conti race king UST tires - with tubes
Hope Mono M4 brakes (front will probably go)

Walton and Han at Attitude bikes in Singapore did a superb job on the build - cheers guys.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

u didnt even go for a test drive? im disappointed. nice colour combo. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeWalker777 (Mar 18, 2009)

are those tires tubeless?


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Not sure.... let me check


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Rims aren't tubeless unless he's running a Stan's strip or similar.


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Correct - I think he was joking.

UST tires (solid sidewalls) on standard rims with tubes.


----------



## Jobin (Apr 22, 2009)

I love that bike! How much did it cost from the last thread?


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the props. The original thread wasnt actually started by me... I saw his frame/fork and posted mine as it looked similar.

I havent worked out the total cost - originally planned to do it on the cheap but got a bit carried away. Frame was only approx 350USD


----------



## Dezzio (Nov 27, 2007)

Impressive looking rig.

Will those pimplites handle the rough stuff with your carcass onboard?

Are those Tyres tubeless?


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

pretty


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

dezzio 

my lard-o-carcass wont be doing anything too extreme so should be ok. thanks for the concern though.

will you be north or south over xmas?


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

you better not eat my gum you lard-ass :nono: not many people get two new modes of transport in less then a months time.


----------



## deity (Jun 5, 2006)

Beautiful build! Thanks for the support and hopefully she rides as good as she looks!


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Punkeyboozter said:


> you better not eat my gum you lard-ass :nono: not many people get two new modes of transport in less then a months time.


Settle down fatty boom sticks... youve got at least 10kgs on me and youre ten years my junior!

Dont worry your gum is safe for now...


----------

